# Housing hedgehogs side by side?



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I was not sure whether to post this here or in housing.

I have a ferret nation double unit with a male on the top. I am hoping to get a female soon and was planning on putting her unit on top of the males. But the other option I was looking at was getting another double unit and putting it pretty much right beside the first one. So the male and female would be in cages that are side by side. 

Would this impact their behaviour at all? Or if I actually get a second male would it cause them to be more aggressive? 

Sorry if these are silly questions but I am at the beginning stages of getting them all set up so want to make sure I do it as "optimally" as possible.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I would not put wire cages side by side unless there is a solid dividing wall between the two. That goes for either males side by side or male female. They are fine to be side by side as long as they can't see or touch each other.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah! I wondered about that. THank you Nancy. I will put something in between the two cages.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A sheet of coroplast cut to fit between works well.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. I have a few weeks to get it done but better start looking for coroplast.


----------

